# Feuer und Schatten



## Smirre13 (23. Mai 2010)

Feuer und Schatten

 Dunkelheit und bleierne Schwere umfing ihn. Er fühlte sich wie am Grund eines tiefen, schwarzen, eiskalten Sees gefangen. Seine Lungen schrien nach Luft, sein Herz raste, unfähig die nötige Kraft zu spenden. Nur langsam gelang es ihm, mit seinen tauben Beinen Richtung "Oberfläche" zu schwimmen. Er spürte, wie sein Körper sich in Krämpfen wand, wie sich seine Hände in den Untergrund krallten und sich Sand unter seine Fingernägel grub. Schemenhaftes grelles Licht flutete plötzlich seine Augen, als er abermals die Augen öffnete, das durch zuckende Lichtblitze ersetzt wurde, weil sein Gehirn auf einen Schlag den brutalen Schmerz in seiner Seite registrierte. Irgendwo in den Nebeln seines Bewußtseins wurde Frostmoon klar, wenn er sich jetzt nicht zusammenriß, würde er sterben und so schaffte er es, bevor es wieder dunkel wurde, den leuchtenden Stein, um seinen Hals, zu aktivieren.
 Frostmoon wußte nicht, wie lange er wieder am Grund des "schwarzen Sees" gelegen hatte und ab wann er überhaupt begonnen hatte, darüber nach zu denken, doch dann war ihm klar, daß er noch am Leben war. Die Schmerzen in seiner Seite waren kaum auszuhalten und als er schützend die Hand davor hielt, spürte er nur warme Nässe. "Badoc!", fluchte der Elf. "Diesmal hats dich richtig erwischt!" Als er seinen Kopf hob und seinen Bauch betrachtete, sah er eine klaffende, tiefe Wunde in seiner linken Seite aus der beständig Blut lief. Fachkundig begutachtete er die Verletzung und mußte beinahe Lachen, da er erkannte, daß die Klinge seinen Hüftknochen getroffen, die meiste Wucht verloren und dann erst in den Bauch gedrungen war. Doch der Ork hatte offensichtlich ebenfalls seine Klingen mit Gift behandelt und das hätte ihn beinahe das Leben gekostet, wenn er nicht seinen magischen Talisman gehabt hätte.
 Frostmoon schaffte sich langsam an eine Wand des Tunnels, in dem er sich befand und machte sich daran, seine Wunde zu säubern und zu verbinden. In Gedanken dankte er der Zwergen-Ärztin Nissa aus Ironforge für die Lektionen in Erster Hilfe und dem Magier Merdanion für die drei Heiltränke, die er ihm vor seiner Abreise zugesteckt hatte, wovon er jetzt einen zu sich nahm. Es dauerte nicht lange und er fühlte sich wieder soweit hergestellt, daß er aufstehen konnte. Seine Sinne kehrten nun vollends zurück. "Dahlagasch!!!-das ist ja kaum zum aushalten!", fluchte der Elf leise. "Orks stinken ja schon so genug, aber abgestandenes Orkblut schlägt ein Battalion Zwerge um Längen." Er packte angewiedert die Beine der vor ihm liegenden Orkleiche und zog sie in eine dunkle Nische, beseitigte die Spuren des Kampfes und schlich leise weiter den gewundenen langen Gang der Höhle entlang, der immer weiter in das Herz des Berges führte. Als er um eine weitere Biegung kam, sah er plötzlich Licht. Der Tunnel mündete in einen Raum, an dessen Ende sich eine Tür befand, die von zwei schwer bewaffneten Orks bewacht war. Frostmoon hätte beinahe wieder laut geflucht - schon wieder zwei. Der Schurke hatte sich bereists mit fünf anderen rumschlagen müssen, neun weitere konnte er umgehen. Er wußte, daß sich Magier, Hexenmeister und andere Zauberkundige oft Söldner zu ihrem Schutz unterhielten. Man mußte auch mit Adepten des Zauberers rechnen, doch er hätte nie mit so elitären Gegnern gerechnet, als er den Auftrag angenommen und den Rat, er solle ein paar Kampfgefährten mitnehmen, mit einem lässigen Grinsen abgetan hatte. Er wollte die Nummer auf seine "Einsamer-Wolf-Art" durchziehen. Attentatsmissionen waren seine Spezialität. Leise rein, den Finsterling am besten Nachts im Schlaf erdrosseln und leise wieder raus. Aber das war dieses Mal wohl nicht drin, langsam wurde die vermeintlich reichliche Belohnung zu schwer verdientem Geld.
 Frostmoon überlegte - wie kam er jetzt an diesen beiden Muskeln vorbei, ohne seine Gesundheit all zu sehr zu gefährden. Um an den beiden vorbei zu schleichen war es in diesem Raum viel zu hell und er konnte sie auch wohl kaum zur Seite schieben, das Schloß, das sehr wahrscheinlich verschlossen war, knacken und dann noch die schwere eisenbeschlagene Tür mit einem Quietschen öffnen. Er entschied sich für die offensive Variante.
 Auf dem Boden fand er den Stein, den er gesucht hatte und warf ihn in eine Ecke des Raums, die Wachen erhoben sofort ihre Waffen und suchten nach der Ursache des Geräuschs. Frostmoon stürmte auf die erste Wache zu und schleuderte sein Blendpulver dem Ork in die weit aufgerissenen Augen, dann war er auch schon bei seinem zweiten Gegner und deckte ihn mit einem Hagel an Schlägen mit seinen Macheten ein. Dieser war zu überrascht, um sich angemessen zu verteidigen und blutete schon bald aus mehreren Wunden und wankte, weil das Gift seine Wirkung tat. Der richtige Moment sich zurück zu ziehen. Frostmoon sah zu, wie die Wache noch ein paar Schritte auf ihn zuging und dann zusammenbrach. Der andere Ork kniete auf dem Boden, schrie und rieb sich noch immer verzweifelt die Augen. Ein gezielter Schlag mit einer seiner Macheten durchtrennte sein Genick und erlöste ihn von seiner Pein.
 Frostmoon blickte Richtung Tür und horchte eine Weile angestrengt. Die beiden hatten eine Menge Lärm veranstaltet, doch war nichts von weiteren Wachen zu bemerken. Nachdem er die Leichen durchsucht und geplündert hatte, untersuchte er jetzt die Tür-sie war fest verschlossen. "Kommen wir nun zu dem angenehmen Teil...", sagte Frostmoon und packte eine Ledermappe aus, die seine zahlreichen, gutgearbeiteten Dietriche enthielt, die sein ganzer Stolz waren. "Dann woll´n wir mal...oups, was haben wir denn da?" Frostmoon betrachtete eingehender das Schloß und fand eine verborgene Falle. "Eine Herausforderung, wie nett, da hätte ich mir aber böse die Finger verbrennen können. Hm...würde sagen goblinische Bauart, Abwandlung eines XRH-300 Standartmodell mit zusätzlicher Explosionssicherung. Gut die Tür wäre dann auf, aber der Lärm...und Brandsalbe ist im Moment teuer im Auktionshaus... Versuchen wir´s mal so.", Frostmoon nahm eine kleine Zange aus seiner Mappe, führte sie vorsichtig in das Schloß ein und durchtrennte ein Kabel. Dann machte er sich am Schloß mit einem silbrig leuchtenden Dietrich zu schaffen und nach einer Weile hörte man ein leises "Klick" und die Tür öffnete sich einen Spalt. Frostmoon spähte hindurch und sah einen Korridor, in dem sich mehrere Türen befanden. Niemand war zu sehn, also glitt er leise hinein. Dieser Korridor hatte nichts mehr mit den in den Berg gehauen Gängen zu tun, Frostmoon hätte genauso gut auch in einem Landhaus eines reichen Kaufmanns stehen können. Auf gut Glück wählte er eine der Türen aus und öffnete sie, nachdem er sicher war, daß keine weitere Falle installiert war. "Das ist wohl des Meisters Bibliothek..." Überall im Raum standen hohe Regale, die angefüllt mit schweren, runenverzierten Folianten waren. Schon wollte er zugreifen, sowas ließ sich immer gut verkaufen. "Schwachkopf!", ertönte es schrill. Frostmoon erschrak und zog seine Waffen, er hatte zuvor niemanden im Raum entdecken können. "Hast du noch nie davon gehört, daß Zauberer ihr Eigentum durch Magie schützen?" Die hohe Stimme kam eindeutig von einem der Regale, in dem ein leerer Metalkäfig stand. "Wer ist da, zeig dich!", sagte Frostmoon. In dem Käfig schien es so, als flirrte die Luft, wie an einem heißen Sommertag und dann erkannte man einen kleinen Feuerwichtel, der wütend von einem Bein aufs andere hüpfte. "Zehn Jahre oder noch länger sitze ich schon in diesem Käfig und warte auf jemanden, der es dem alten Kalwaras zeigt und was bekomme ich, einen Schwachkopf!" Der Wichtel erzählte Frostmoon,er würde Beltip heißen und daß der Alte ihn aus reiner Bosheit und weil er natürlich nur versehentlich das Labor des Hexers angezündet hätte, eingesperrt hätte. Er versprach Frostmoon, wenn er ihn aus dem Käfig ließ, würde er ihm helfen, den Alten zu finden und zu vernichten, da er nur dann in seine Spähre zurückkehren könne, wenn der Pakt mit Kalwaras beendet, also sein Meister tot wäre.
 Frostmoon überlegte lange was er tun sollte. Er wußte, wenn der Kleine, der so verbissen versuchte unschuldig und ehrlich drein zu schaun, daß es fast komisch aussah, sein Wort halten würde, würde er ihn auf schnellstem Weg zu dem Hexer bringen. Doch was war, wenn er ihm nicht trauen konnte?! Frostmoon hatte keine große Lust diesen verfluchten Berg noch weiter nach dem Hexer zu durchforsten und sich mit zahllosen Wachen, Adepten und was auch immer anzulegen, also nahm er sich das Schloß des Käfigs vor. Kaum war es offen, sprang der Wichtel heraus und verschwand. "Beltip, du mieser, kleiner..." "Ganz ruhig, ich bin noch da, aber man muß mich ja nicht auch unbedingt sehen." "Na gut, in Ordnung, also wo gehts lang?", fragte Frostmoon etwas mürrisch. "Siehst du dieses große Buch zu deiner Rechten mit dem roten Hexagramm darauf?" "Was zum Murloc ist ein Hägagramm?" "Das Buch mit dem roten Stern, Schwachkopf! Es ist in Wirklichkeit kein Buch, sondern ein Hebel, zieh es heraus." "Ich schwör dir, wenn du mich noch einmal so nennst..." "Jetzt mach schon!", drängelte Beltip. Frostmoon zog an dem Buch, man hörte ein mechanisches Knattern und auf einmal schwang das Regal zur Seite und öffnete einen Durchgang. Der schwach erleuchtete Tunnel führte steil bergab. "Mir nach.", hörte Frostmoon die schrille Stimme des Wichtels schon ein Stück voran, vergeblich in dem Versuch leise zu klingen. "Ich schau nach, ob der Weg frei ist." Mit gemischten Gefühlen schlich der Schurke Beltip hinterher. Frostmoon war schon eine Weile dem Tunnel gefolgt, als: "Siehst du da vorne die Biegung? Warum springst du jetzt in die Luft?" "Mann, du hast vieleicht Nerven..." "Ja und du keine, bist mir ja ein tapferer Held!" "Was ist jetzt mit der Biegung?", fragte Frostmoon gereizt, er hätte den kleinen Zwerg am liebsten wieder in seinen Käfig gesperrt, wenn er ihn nur sehen könnte. "Dahinter ist die Beschwörungshalle, wir haben Glück, der Alte bereitet gerade irgendeinen Zauber vor und dann will er nicht gestört werden. Er ist also alleine!" Frostmoon grinste, direkt das beste nach einem schlafenden, war ein abgelenktes Opfer in einer dunklen Umgebung. Der Schurke versah seine Waffen mit neuen Giften, das eine war tödlich, das andere lähmte die Gedanken eines Zauberers und machte es ihm schwer Magie zu wirken. Er war bereit. Frostmoon hörte, wie Beltip nervös von einem auf das andere Bein hüpfte. "Mein Pakt mit dem Meister verbietet es mir, ihm Schaden zu zufügen, ich kann dir nicht weiter behilflich sein. Ich wünsche dir Glück-uns beiden..." "Es ist gut, ich danke dir, leb wohl." Frostmoon verschmolz mit den Schatten und schlich leise um die Biegung. Dort wurde es auf einmal unglaublich heiß. In der Mitte der Halle lag ein See der brodelte und dampfte. Um diesen See waren verschlungene, komplizierte Muster gezeichnet, die bei genaueren Hinsehen Frostmoons Augen schmerzen ließen. Erhellt wurde der Raum nur durch wenige Fackeln an den Wänden und einem roten, dunklen Licht, das aus den Tiefen des Sees zu kommen schien. Der Hexenmeister stand am Rand des Sees innerhalb eines gezeichneten Kreises, welcher wiederum von irren Mustern umgeben war. Der Schurke mühte sich ein weiteres Grinsen ab, der Alte drehte ihm den Rücken zu, aber dem Schurken fiel auf, daß er seitdem er diese Zeichen betrachtet hatte, Kopfschmerzen hatte und seine Bewegungen waren auf einmal gar nicht mehr so geschmeidig wie sonst.
 Noch fünf Meter, dann war er heran, er würde ihm blitzartig die Kehle durchschneiden.
 Noch vier, es wurde immer stickiger hier drin.
 Noch drei, konnte es sein, daß sich die Schatten bewegten?
 Noch zwei, warum fing der Alte auf einmal an zu lachen?
 Noch einen, Frostmoon stellte mit Erschrecken fest, daß er sich nicht mehr bewegen konnte!
 Das Lachen des alten Orks schwoll immer mehr an und dröhnte in der großen Steinhalle, als er sich langsam umdrehte: "Meinst du wirklich, der große Erzmeister Kalwaras, läßt sich von einem daher gelaufenen Elfendieb bezwingen. Meinst du wirklich, jemand setzt einen Fuß in mein Allerheiligstes und ich merke es nicht? Belphegor, ich rufe dich! Vernichte diese elende Kreatur!"
 Plötzlich schossen Fontänen aus dem Wasser, das Licht aus der Mitte des Sees wurde immer intensiver und ein gewaltiger Feuerdämon stieg aus den Fluten. Eine Feuerlanze schoß aus dessen Hand auf Frostmoons Brust und schleuderte ihn an die gegenüberliegende Steinwand. Frostmoon krümmte sich vor Schmerzen. Die Rüstung hatte gehalten, nur die Maske hatte sich in Wohlgefallen aufgelöst und sein Gesicht war nun teilweise verbrannt. Aber was war das, er konnte sich wieder bewegen. Als er aufsah, erkannte er Beltip, wie er kleine Feuerbälle auf seinen Meister schoß, aber nur den Boden neben ihm traf. Kalwaras schnaubte: "Elender Wurm, du wendest dich gegen deinen Meister? Ich werde dich zerquetschen!" Der Feuerdämon kam auf Frostmoon zu und holte schon mit der Faust zu einem gewaltigen Schlag aus. Der Schurke rollte sich zur Seite und spurtete an dem Dämon vorbei. Dann hörte er die Stimme des Wichtels: "Schnell, ich habe den Schutzkreis zerstört-töte ihn!" Frostmoon rannte wie der Wind, keiner konnte es darin mit ihm aufnehmen. Er sah noch, als ob die Zeit langsamer verstreichen würde, wie der Ork sich mit einem von der Erkenntnis erschrockenen Blick zu ihm umdrehte, die Hände zu einem mächtigen Zauber erhoben, doch da war Frostmoon schon bei ihm und stieß ihm die Klingen bis zum Heft in dessen Brustkorb und Bauch. "Mein Name ist Frostmoon, du solltest ihn dir merken, sie werden in der Hölle fragen, wer dich getötet hat!" Der Schurke drehte seine Klingen und zog sie aus Erzmeister Kalwaras. Der Ork versuchte noch etwas zu sagen, doch kam nur Blut über seine Lippen, bevor er zusammenbrach. Im selben Moment erstarb das Feuer des Dämons und es wurde wieder dunkel in der Halle.
 Stille, dann die schrille Stimme von Beltip, der immer wieder kreischte: "Ich bin frei, ich bin frei!!!" und wild umherhüpfte. Dann umklammerte er Frostmoons Stiefel, wobei er ihn ankokelte und sagte: "Ich danke dir und ich werde nie mehr Schwachkopf zu dir sagen." Frostmoon versuchte den anhänglichen Wichtel abzuschütteln. "Kein Grund mich anzuzünden, von Feuer habe ich heute genug!" "Oh, Entschuldigung.", sagte Beltip ganz verlegen. "Wie wäre es, wenn du jetzt in deine Sphäre oder wo auch immer du herkommst verschwindest?" Beltip betrachtete Frostmoon von oben bis unten. "Ich könnte ja zur Abwechslung mal bei einem Schurken, bei dir, bleiben, schließlich war ich die letzten zehn Jahre in einem Käfig gefangen. Zauberern ist einfach nicht zu trauen, weißt du?" "Aber einem Schurken..." "Na gut, da ist wohl das Loch in der Logik-aber wir sind ein gutes Team!" "Wir werden sehen, wie lange das gut geht. Du mußt versprechen nichts anzuzünden!" "Na klar!", sagte Beltip mit seinem angestrengt unschuldigen Blick.
 Frostmoon sah wehmütig an seiner angeschlagenen und gerösteten Lederrüstung herunter. Der feiste Rüstungsausbesserer in Ironforge mit seinen Wucherpreisen würde sich heute wieder über seinen Besuch bei ihm freuen. Es war wirklich kein sehr lukrativer Ausflug gewesen und er war noch nicht wieder hier raus, außerdem hatte er jetzt diesen Feuerteufel am Hals.
 Nachdem sie paar Schritte gegangen waren fragte Beltip: "Sind wir bald da?" "Was?!" "Nur ein Scherz.", Beltip kicherte und verschwand sicherheitshalber.


----------



## Smirre13 (28. Mai 2010)

Sers ihr,

würde gern von Anderen als Bekannten und Freunden ne Meinung zu meinen Storys hören/lesen.^^
Hab seit fast 2 Jahren keine Geschichte mehr beendet, daher kehr ich zurük zu den Anfängen und versuche dort meine Inspiration neu zu finden und alte Geschichten zu überarbeiten.

Wer mehr von meinen Geschichten lesen will, kann dies gern auf meiner my-buffed-Seite
oder z.B.
im Allg-RP-Forum:

Sie und Ich


----------



## ScHaDoWeYe (3. Juni 2010)

An sich ganz schön, nur fallen mir "Logikfehler" ein wenig auf. Könnte daran liegen, dass die Beschreibungen 
teilweise dünn ausfallen, ich weiß nicht recht. Die Dialoge wirken bei dir gezwungen, d.h. du bist es nicht 
gewohnt Dialoge zu schreiben. 
Ich meine, warum flucht ein "elitärer" Schurke andauernd? Warum wird er unvorsichtig, sobald echte Gefahr
droht? Wie kann ein Ork unachtsam sein wenn er seine Waffe gerade gezogen hat, nachdem er auf ein
Geräusch aufmerksam geworden war? So geht da eine Weile lang weiter. 

Ansonsten gefällt mir das ganz gut, eine Fortsetztung oder Überarbeitung wären toll.

-Richard


----------



## Smirre13 (4. Juni 2010)

Thx für Deine Meinung.
Zu dem, was Du geschrieben hast:
Mit den Dialogen hast Du recht, das ist meine Achilles-Ferse.
Der Schurke ist nicht "elitär", sondern seine Gengner, d.h. er ist auf ner Gruppen-Quest ohne Unterstützung.
Warum wird er unvorsichtig, wenn echte Gefahr droht? KA, vieleicht ist er wirklich ein Schwachkopf oder es ist einfach nur ne blöde Marotte von ihm.
Wie kann ein Ork unachtsam sein wenn er seine Waffe gerade gezogen hat, nachdem er auf ein Geräusch aufmerksam geworden war? Tja^^ Das ist eine von Blizzard äußerst realistisch ins Game eingebaute Fähigkeit des Schurken.^^ "Ablenken" Der Schurke nimmt nen Stein, wirft ihn und der Mob dreht sich um, funktioniert nur, wenn der Schurke noch nicht entdeckt wurde.

Überarbeiten will ich die Geschichte und andre auf jeden Fall.


----------



## ScHaDoWeYe (4. Juni 2010)

Du solltest dich nicht an WoW-Spielmechaniken halten, die sind an sich nonsens. Mein Schattenpriester ist auch völlig anders gestaltet als im Spiel.
Beispielsweise sind die Zauber meines Schattenpriesters rein psychisch, attackieren also nur den Geist = Seelenlose Gegner wie die meisten 
Geißeltruppen oder Golems sind damit gegen ihn immun. Andererseits beherrscht er derbe Gedankenzauber, wie Gedankenlesen, Gedankenkontrolle,
Gedankenbesänftigung, Gedankenschinden. Lichte Zauber beherrscht er, da er im vorherigen Leben ein Priester des nunmehr scharlachroten Klosters
war. Doch wirkt er lichte Zauber, so verschlingt ihn das Licht und verbrennt ihn. 

Das ist mal mein Beispiel. Ich bügle Sinnlücken aus dem Spiel aus und dichte selbst etwas hinzu.


PS: Ich bin ein Fan von langen und gut beschriebenen Kampfszenen.


----------



## Smirre13 (6. Juni 2010)

ScHaDoWeYe schrieb:


> PS: Ich bin ein Fan von langen und gut beschriebenen Kampfszenen.



Ich auch!^^
Bildhafte Erzählung und realistische Kampfszenen sind für mich immer wichtig gewesen bei meiner Lektüre.
Deshalb versuch ich auch alle Fantasy-Storys mit einem Bild, meistens einem Erhabenen, zu beginnen (diese Story nicht^^).

Aber für mich ist es wichtig, wenn ich über ein Spiel schreibe oder über eine Geschichte,die in einem Spiel passiert ist (nicht nur PC-Game), das Reglement zu integrieren. Etwa das Schloß knacken zu erweitern mit explosiven Überraschungen, das Freundschaftschließen eines Dämons mit einem Schurken, das Ausüben von 1. Hilfe (Verbände) und nennen der jeweilgen NPC´s mit richtigem Namen.
Ein Schurke hat wie ein Krieger wenige Game-Fähigkeiten, die spektakulär sind. Aber die, die wichtig sind, sollte man in so einer Story auch zur Geltung bringen, sonst kann man irgendeine Fantasy-Story für "WOW-Nichtkenner" schreiben.
Das will ich nicht.

Ich schreibe Storys für Gamer, die zum Teil auch nur Gamer verstehen können.
Und ich schreibe nur Kurzgeschichten.
Na gut, Kurzgeschichten sind kürzer, aber ich will eigentlich nur Ausschnitte, kleine Geschichten erzählen, die danach im Gasthaus "Zum Pfeifenden Schwein" ein Freibier einbringen.^^

Ich hab eine Geschichte über das Alltagsleben eines oder mehrerer WOW-Helden geschrieben.
"Ein gelungener Abend"
Unter Blogs auf meiner my-buffed Seite zu finden.
Vermischung von realer und virtueller Welt.

Ich glaube weniger, daß es Dir gefällt.^^


----------



## ScHaDoWeYe (6. Juni 2010)

Nun ja, jeder hat seinen Geschmack. Ich persönlich werde keinen Schurken an Ort und Stelle verschwinden lassen, während 4 Leute auf ihn einschlagen,
nur weil er es in WoW kann. Gamer sind seltener an Geschichten Intressiert. Ach ja, Eine Kurzgeschichte zeichnet sich nicht durch Kürze aus. Was du 
schreibst sind keine Kurzgeschichten. 

Ich werd deine Geschichten lesen, dafür liest du meine 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Smirre13 (7. Juni 2010)

ScHaDoWeYe schrieb:


> Ich persönlich werde keinen Schurken an Ort und Stelle verschwinden lassen, während 4 Leute auf ihn einschlagen,
> nur weil er es in WoW kann.



Gut, das würde ich auch nicht. Aber ein guter Schleicher ist ein Schurke schon.

Ich hab ma bei Wikipedia nachgeschaut, was eine Kurzgeschichte ist:
Die *Kurzgeschichte* (eine Lehnübersetzung des englischen Begriffs _short story_) ist eine moderne literarische Form der Prosa, deren Hauptmerkmal eben in ihrer Kürze liegt. Dies wird oft durch eine starke Komprimierung des Inhaltes erreicht. Die Entstehung der Kurzgeschichte wie auch des Fortsetzungsromans hängt eng zusammen mit der Entwicklung des Zeitschriftenwesens im 19. Jahrhundert: „Zeitschriften boten den amerikanischen Autoren bessere Absatzmöglichkeiten als der Buchmarkt.“





Welche Geschichte von Dir soll ich lesen und wo finde ich die?


----------



## ScHaDoWeYe (7. Juni 2010)

RP Forum, ich habe da mehr als eine. Lies "Das Erwachen", oder wenn es nichts mit WoW zu tun haben muss
lies "Begierde"


----------

